
Update and Build Prep - loppers92
http://lineageos.org/Update-and-Build-Prep/
======
tekacs
For anyone who isn't already aware, this is a continuation of the work on
CyanogenMod, after the company behind the latter closed down.

More here:
[http://www.gsmarena.com/lineage_os_is_now_officially_picking...](http://www.gsmarena.com/lineage_os_is_now_officially_picking_up_where_cyanogenmod_left_off-
blog-22903.php)

~~~
tastythrowaway2
thanks

------
orblivion
If I recall, Cyanogenmod builds had sha1sums. Lineage should upgrade to
sha256. They could also pgp sign them like Mozilla.

And also, they shouldn't offer https download links that redirect to http
mirrors. It would be nice if websites didn't do this while browser developers
still haven't come terms with this issue.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
There are no known attacks which make SHA1 insecure in this context. Also
according to this announcement, they will be signing the builds, which is
vastly superior to any unverified checksum.

~~~
heinrich5991
The signature is only as good as the hash it's using. SHA-1 is considered
insecure. From Wikipedia:

SHA-1 is no longer considered secure against well-funded opponents. In 2005,
cryptanalysts found attacks on SHA-1 suggesting that the algorithm might not
be secure enough for ongoing use,[3] and since 2010 many organizations have
recommended its replacement by SHA-2 or SHA-3.[4][5][6] Microsoft,[7]
Google[8] and Mozilla[9][10][11] have all announced that their respective
browsers will stop accepting SHA-1 SSL certificates by 2017.

------
Aaron1011
"We will NOT be shipping root baked into the ROM."

Does anyone know why this is the case? Is there some kind of issue with
shipping it rooted + a root manger (SuperSU, Superuser, etc) as CyanogenMod
did?

~~~
mastax
Having root makes many apps not work (e.g. Android pay) so if you're not going
to use it you're better off not having it.

~~~
ikeboy
Android pay requires stock, any custom ROM will fail even without root.

------
Markoff
why not built in superuser anymore?

------
bostand
Lets hope Steve remembers to do the right thing (tm) this time.

Edit: in particular, next time someone in his organization does/says something
incredibly stupid I want Steve to stop it right away instead of waiting 2
years...

~~~
xkxx
> next time someone in his organization does/says something incredibly stupid
> I want Steve to stop it right away instead of waiting 2 years...

Can you fill me in, please?

~~~
andrewpi
The head of the now-defunct Cyanogen Inc famously said “we’re putting a bullet
through Google’s head.”

~~~
rhaps0dy
Is that so incredibly stupid? Did Google really start aggressively competing
with Cyanogen and that's why they went down?

~~~
bostand
Google _created_ the technology they were making money of.

Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.

~~~
rhaps0dy
>Google created the technology they were making money of.

yeah so? That may be called ungrateful, but it's not necessarily a stupid
move.

